# Stuff done today



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey I was the last post on the retirement what we did today and that entry was over a month ago. Today I drove to school. Round trip 140 miles. I got to use a 1200 dollar microscope to see the inside workings of flowers. It just trilled me beyond any explanation:banana:.


----------



## modineg44 (Jun 25, 2002)

I planted spinach and would have planted peas, but my CPD flared up again - Chronic Procrastination Disease 

Nancy/N. Texas


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Kinda hard to say what I've "done today" since it's a little after 6AM here..... but I didn't wake up till 5 this morning (late for me), made a pot of coffee, took the dog out - nothing bad weather wise happening, read some postings, and here I am............ ready for my 2nd cup of coffee which I'll get after typing this.
Dave - hows it feel to be a retired student - or is that a student/retired?????
Nancy - CPD huh? Well, thanks for putting a name on what I've sorta been suffering from lately, hope it goes away once Spring comes and me being able to do some work outside.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

0538 here and I am making butter and cottage cheese. Will head off to the 0800-1200 shift later grading a few streets, then weekend starts....James


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Kinda Hard trying to get all that knowledge in this old bean. I got home yesterday and it was 69 degrees outside. Blue sky slight breeze. I worked on building my Gothic Hoop House. Putting seed into the flats. This is my dream and I am getting to finally live it. Instructor at school asked what should he know about me. My answer came out " I am not doing what I have to. I am doing what I want to. This is Thursday and I am heading into town today to the USDA to apply for a hoop house. There is a program where you can get reimbursed. My friends up in Fayettville put up a 40x75 foot one and now the money they are getting back goes into farm seed,equipment, fence ect. Glad to see some on taking a break from their planting to write on here. I like to rise early as well. The dawn is where you really get the juices going. I am the only early bird so I make coffee then study. I am learning about flowers this week. So interesting. My over all plan is to have the largest Lavender farm in Arkansas. Have a Blessed and Happy day everyone.


----------



## yikes (Jan 23, 2011)

I've been working about 10 hours a day scanning these old family pictures (HP f4280 all-in-one, good machine,,but very slow scanner). Will put them on a cd and send them to the family. But boy this is a boring job. Yet a very reflective time. 1/2 way done.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

not a thing done in the house today. it's so warm out i've been loafing at the thrift store all morning. got myself a edger and a 3 lb sledge hammer. 3 dollars each(have you priced them at the hardware store lately?i already have a 5 lb and a few heavier but this is just right for small stuff. i also got myself another oil lamp. so i guess all in all you could say the day wasn't wasted. ~Georgia.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, as my first post said - me and the coffee only things goin on here at ahhh, 5:35 AM. Gotta post though went to the Farm Show at the NYS fairgrounds in Syr yesterday, had a ball!!!! Took 2 vistors there and to listen to and watch them stare at the "big" farm equipment was as they say priceless.
I didn't buy anything but did get some prices on some stuff I've been looking at. Going to shows like this makes comparing a lot easier.

But today wind blowing, snow in the air - still very little on the ground, 18 degrees - may just stay right here on this machine; after I get another cup of coffee......


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Been up since 4:30. Put on Coffee. check to see if some body blew sumpin up on the news. Watched a good Rocky Lane western last night. Dang if I recall the title. Stoked the fire this morning. Going out to work on my Green house frame. Beautiful day here. Going to shovel LLama poo today and clean out the chicken coop. The joyful part of taking care of your stock.Yall have a good one.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

My first post in this thread. In the "DARK DAYS" (before retirement) I worked on Saturdays, so today is really my first day in the "LIGHT". Got up at 9:14am and had coffee. Then I just chilled a bit and watched some mindless TV. Around 11:45 we had a Sub sandwich that I moseyed around the corner to get for lunch. After lunch went online to REDBOX (movie kiosk) and picked out a couple of movies to pass the time. First one was SALT, really good movie. Later on we fixed some tacos for supper. Just finished watching APOLLO 18, also a good movie (I made good choices). That's about it, life is good. I'm going to enjoy this, only going to do what I want, not what I have too. Oh, I think I'll stay up late and have some ice cream.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Hauling compost, building raised beds, installed faucet in the kitchen, serviced riding mower, fixed the big 4 wheeler(danged electrical glitch), finally finished packing up all of the ex's stuff and delivered it to him. 

Ok, ok....so this was yesterday, but it sounds better than what I did today......which is recovering from yesterday!


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Do you Hire out? He He He


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

LOL....you are the 2nd person to ask me that this week!


----------



## yikes (Jan 23, 2011)

Those electrical problems can be a bear. Glad you got it fixed.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Well did ya take the job?


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Big Dave said:


> Well did ya take the job?


Nope....I'm retired. Can't you tell? :grin:


----------



## Jean (May 11, 2002)

Was trying to start a new thread but it seems that I will just have to add on to this one from last winter. Well winter sure is over and I am hoping that summer is about over. We have had a hot summer and no rain. We garden (zone 5) and had enough for us but am missing having a lot to give away. This morning I was out and gleaned the cucumber patch and threw away all the huge ones and am hoping that it will go ahead and set some more on. The tomato canning is over and we are having late Early Girl fruits. The plants don't show any blight and am hoping we can enjoy them until frost. We are in our mid '70s and just retired a year ago. My husband painted the house this summer which was quite a job as there was some repair work to do and the weather was so hot that he only worked until around 10:00 but did get up about 6:00. We enjoy our retirement but the bad thing about it is that we have no like kindred in this area that we have run into. We are active in church and do do a lot of family things. Grandkids and one great granddaughter. Seem to keep busy most of the time but do have the time to take off and watch the Olympics when we wanted to. Anyone here in Iowa.
Jean


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

It was hot here today, well, hot for us anyway. We had a hectic weekend so we didn't do too much. DH watered the garden and went to the dump. I did some washing, a little housework and put up some beans and beets from the garden. We ate salad for dinner and sat outside to watch the sunset.A pretty lazy day.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

beautiful COOL weather here today, AC off, windows open-this is after weeks of 100 plus temps.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

it was 40C here. i watered the plants early then went to the store for a couple things. came back,yanked off my good clothes which made me hotter(having them on not off) planted myself in front of the computer with my fan on. the weeds are taking over my garden .i can't wait for the fall. the other night i dreamt that fall was here and it was still just as hot as it is now. ~Georgia.


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

Between specialist visits 150 miles down the road, a wedding near by and the weekly dentist (50 miles away) visit until the dental work is done I have been canning green beans and picking blueberries. Was so sad yesterday after three days of rain to find the blueberries gone...taken by the large wild turkeys and their many chicks.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hummm, today I'll.......
First let me post what I did for the past 4 days:
Trenched roughly 275 feet along side my driveway, layed in 25 ton of #2 stone under, around, and on top of 4" drain pipe, covered all that with a sandy top soil - all in hopes that I would "finally" end my driveway being washed out during any heavy (really really heavy) rainstorms........

Anyway back to what I'll be doing today - that is after the the HEAVY HEAVY rains of last night - I'll not only be putting my driveway back together but also moving about a 1/4 of the sandy top soil back to where it was orginally put - along side the driveway........

Sometimes I wonder if'n it's at all worth it. :sob: 
Well, at least I hadn't seeded it yet - that what was to happen today - oh well there's always tomorrow. :drum:


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

Next few days are going to be in the high 80s- 90 degrees. Very hot for us.So far today I've tidied the house, put up some beets and beans and watered DHs beloved tomatoes. We have loads of tomatoes but they are mostly green still. Cucumbers, beets, beans, carrots, onions and kale are out doing themselves. Working on the budget this afternnon. Staying in and staying cool.


----------



## Jean (May 11, 2002)

Did a couple of loads of laundry and baked some bread. Hubby went to the garden and picked 4 large watermelon and a cantaloupe. We will take most of them to a family dinner tomorrow. None of the people have gardens. It was hot today but maybe will get some rain tonight and tomorrow morning. We sure need it. Our beans dried up about a month ago but we did get some to can and table eating. Tomatoes are still producing but I have canned all that we need. Love hearing about you retirees daily life. Keep it coming.
Jean


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i watered the garden again and found a pumpkin as big as a large grapefruit and about 8 more smaller ones. first time getting pumpkins to grow to any size in the city in 4 years. course i've grow giant ones out at the country place but these little ones really made my day.they were hidden behind the gooseberry bushes. tomatoes are quite large and turning color. squash is a nice size but i have grown them here before. ~Georgia.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Got out my trusty chainsaw and little wagon. Cut down and thinned out a bit more of Sherwood Forest. My burn pile is about burn down. Sure wish that Robin Hood and his merry gang would stop by and help sometimes.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Watched a movie and made valentine cards for hubby & son. Made sugar patty for our bee girls b/c it's so warm and made my great oatmeal, nut, cranberry, orange cookies. Hubby loves these!


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Tried to dig out a hickory tree with a front end loader. It did not work. Tap root is the biggest I have ever seen.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Goodness, this is a old thread! I was talking about 100 degree temps!
I have 11 flats started with seeds, might do a few more today--these meds Dr has me on is kicking my ---bad! I planted some flowers seeds, in outside planters, as well as spinach and radishes-nothing ventured, nothing gained. Usually have marvelous luck with vegetables, guess I'll see how I do with flowers seens inside now.
Dave, what Lavenders are you growing? mostly in hothouse--or outside? You're farther south than I am, but I cant get them to overwinter.-' course, I never tried on the scale you're doing. best of luck


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

beatin ice and spreadin salt all morning.i had to let it go that last storm because i pulled a muscle. i did get someone to shovel the driveway but i didn't know it was so slippery and there was no salt spread at the time. pretty well got everything taken care of now. i always say nothing gets done right unless i do it myself. ~Georgia


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

Funny to read back and see me saying it's too hot to be outside. I wish!We have had a pretty mild winter and spring is showing up now. Today I'm doing my usual around the house and then starting on pruning the roses. DH does a lot of the gardening now due to my arthritis, but I don't let anyone who uses the words "pruning" and "chainsaw" in the same sentence near my roses.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

I washed a batch of dishes . Swept the snow off the front step. We have had a COLD snow winter here.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Stacked logs by hand to make a cordwood wall. This will help me to level out my wood chips for the garden area.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, nothing "today" as yet, other than drinking 2 cups of coffee. :happy:
BUT YESTERDAY!
My day started at 4:30 by shoveling off the 9+ inches of new snow off the patio; then inside to warm up.
Bout 7:30 or so back outside to to shovel the snow from in front of the garage door - bout 6 feet out from the house (don't want to hit the house or door with the tractor and plow); back inside. Brrr, still bout zero and windy.....
8:30 started tractor and cleaned out the road from the barn, the driveway, and across the road by the mailbox. All of which took me about an hour....... stilll very cold/windy out there.....
After lunch the dog needed to go out, humm good time to shovel off the deck. Holy cow, snow bout foot and half/2 feet deep - drifted from the house's roof.... Oh,oh better check the snow on one of the barn's roof as it drifts on that roof for some reason...
Darn another job......... remove the snow off the barn roof. Oh well what's another hour "raking" snow.....
Yippee, :clap: done with all snow moving. Gosh it's 4:30 and time to start supper (chicken pot pie). 

All I can say is: Sure am glad I'm retired and no longer have to "work"!!!!!!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I went into the big city yesterday with DS to Lowes. I bought a set of chisels. I don't know why. They are American made and sharp!!!!. I couldn't wait to use them so worked a little on DS back porch trimming the 6"x6" treated post, top and bottom. I could have just sharpened up my old ones but these were $9.95 for the 3 pc. set, DS paid for them anyway. I am sure I will get MY monies worth out of them before HE gets them back....James


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

What I did today don't sound like much, since a short while ago, I could work 18 hour days. BUT, for the last 6 months, with a heart problem, and all the new meds, I'm lucky to walk across the floor. Meds must be helping, I did chores, pruned the roses, cleaned the ref. swept the house and set out trash! big jobs for me anymore--the 1+ of rain mustve helped!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Worked on building front porch at DSs cabin. Slow but steady progress....James


----------

